# What's in Your Dog Food?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the Patagonian Toothfish? . . renamed the Chilean Sea Bass to make it more palatable?

Well here's an article that breaks down the origin of some of the 'more palatable' names of the ingredients in dog food. 

What’s in your dog’s kibble?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is why I love feeding a homemade raw diet! I know exactly what to call every item in my dog's dinner.


----------

